# Livery yards near Scorton, Lancaster area?



## katy87 (15 January 2014)

Hi !
I have moved to garstang area and need  a livery yard. Does anyone know of any towards Lancaster way, excluding myerscough? 
thanks
Katy


----------



## Passionflower (22 January 2014)

Hi there is Bayhorse i think thats in Garstang?  
there is Oatlands livery on Grab Lane near williamsons park x


----------



## cyberhorse (4 February 2014)

There is one at Nateby and if you can travel further out towards the coast there are a few yards near Out Rawcliffe and Pilling way. I travel down from the S.lakes to one in Pilling as it is way better than anything near me.


----------

